# What's your experience with baiting hogs up at night and shooting them?



## j_seph (Jan 17, 2012)

Will they leave the area for a while or for good once you start shooting them over the bait. I had a friend who had some show up and they killed 2 or 3 of them and the rest never came back. May have an area with some issues and was thinking about trapping some then go back later to hunt over bait.


----------



## weekender (Jan 17, 2012)

seems to vary a bit with different sounders, but often it only takes 1 "blasting" to scare them off for good. Then you have to wait for more to find it. You seem to have a better chance at getting additional visits if you only shoot with the bow. Still may take a few days for them to return.


----------



## nockemstiff (Jan 17, 2012)

Shot them once and I believe that they have changed when they come in.  The corn is gone in the morning before 6AM but they do not seem to be coming to it at 8PM like before.  I will prove that with the camera or when I get on them.  I just set my night time camera on Saturday and will check it probably Friday night when I get there about 10PM.  Already making plans to setup feeders in other areas so hopefully can rotate spots.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 17, 2012)

Decided on the way home today that I will analyze the situation. Gonna put out some corn and two cameras to see how many is causing the issue. If only one or two I figure I may be better to hunt em over food. If more than one PR two then put up a circle pen trap or whatever its called.


----------



## CAL (Jan 17, 2012)

been fooling with hogs now for a while.Wish I had some insight to offer you that would help. My findings is there is no rhyme or reason with a hog.Have used cameras,bait,traps and anything else anyone said would work. My experience they are impossible to figure where they will go and what they will dnly thing I do know is when they find food they will continue to come to it for a short period then disappear. If you get them coming to food,don't wait too long ! Best I can say is "good luck".


----------



## jyfishing (Jan 17, 2012)

> Shot them once and I believe that they have changed when they come in.



X2 on that.


----------



## tsknmcn (Jan 17, 2012)

If you shoot them with a bow, they will be back again as soon as the next night.  They heard something.  They ran.  George is missing.  Oh well.  Who's up for some corn tonight?

Shoot them with a gun and they will be gone for weeks or months sometimes.  The heard something really loud.  Scared the mess out of them and they ran.  George is missing.  What was that loud noise that got George?  We're not going back there.

nockemstiff has a good idea about rotating spots.

Also, if you have the option, shoot the one you think is in charge of the group.  Sometimes that's the last one to come in to feed.  The brains of the operation, so to speak.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 19, 2012)

yea not patterning a hog. like said above if you can get them coming in for 2 nights in a row you better be ready to sit and wait on the third. its been almost a month and they are just now starting to come back in. they changed their patterns big time. imo a hog thats been caught in a trap 1 time, will not be caught again. corn and camera works the best for patterning.


----------



## Xrallison (Jan 19, 2012)

It's a fun time try to trap them first then go set on the trap smart hogs and hunt them at night i have done it with nockemstiff we had a blast had hogs the first night we have went back they changed there eating pattern. I bet using a smaller caliber rifle would help alot. Next time I'm gonna carry my .17 hmr in stead of the big rifles


----------



## sheriffandy (Jan 21, 2012)

idn


----------



## kinross (Jan 24, 2012)

My last trip down south i shot three nights in a row from the same stand  all at  different pigs. This stand does well as it sits on the edge of a swampy creek. Its dry now and a mother to try to walk through,think walking through barb wire but its home to plenty of pigs. We are also a cross over point from the neighbours via a public dirt road. I guess every place is different as long as the feeder is running you can fairly much guarentee success


----------



## Okie Hog (Jan 24, 2012)

What CAL said.  Hogs are somewhat predictable when they have a steady food source.  Here in OK we often hunt hogs over wheat fields.  During the day the hogs are laid up in thickets and swamps close to the wheat.  All the hogs will be grazing at wheat fields almost every night.  Problem comes with predicting which wheat field will they be at.   

You get to the point where you can recognize individual sounders.   Sometimes you'll see a sounder thats not been around for a couple months.  Its not unusual to see sounders of 60-100 wild hogs on the wheatfields here.   When the wheat heads out they get a big mouth full of the green heads, suck the juice and spit out the fiber.  

Sometimes a sounder will come back after a hog or two have been killed:  i've had them come back later the same evening.   Sometimes they never come back.  We have feeders at three widely separated places.  There are several sounders coming to two of those feeders.  At one feeder i've shot hogs for 3-5 days running.  We field dress our hogs well away from the feeders.  Some sounders won't come back right away if you leave hog guts lying near the feeder, some will come back the next night.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 12, 2012)

Guess our hogs are stupid,they keep commin back after we shoot a couple.


----------



## AFDuckHntr (Feb 12, 2012)

I've shot at the same sounders multiple times within a month under the same feeder and all that really changes is the time they come in. Then all of a sudden EVERY pig left for two weeks and then came back with a vengance last weekend. No real rhyme or reason, but if there is food  there will be pigs.


----------



## AFDuckHntr (Feb 12, 2012)

I've shot at this sow before (have her on camera)  and she decided to come back AND she brought 17 piglets with her. I can't keep them away if my life depended on it. Pigs can't resist food.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice, could be why they were gone for 2 weeks. I've got em coming into the door opening so far hopefully this week they will be completely inside and get caught


----------



## j_seph (Mar 8, 2012)

To answer my own question, it only took one shot and there has not been a hog back in 2 weeks


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 8, 2012)

j_seph said:


> To answer my own question, it only took one shot and there has not been a hog back in 2 weeks



They'll be back!


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Mar 8, 2012)

When your population is less than 25-30 per sq mile(640 acres), they will be nocturnal. A timed feeder throwing a small amount of corn(2 lbs) will help. Competition for a limited food supply will make them move early. Competition can be racconns and deer, as well as other hogs.

Gunfire will scare them off for periods of time.

Dogs will run them off for longer periods of time.

Bowshunting will keep them coming, but they will change times.


Use a camera to get a time on when they are coming. Get a night hunting permit(if required in GA) and put a solar flood light 10 ft away from feeder($15.00 at walmart). Then just hunt them according to camera times.


After gunfire runs them off, you can move the feeder about a hundred yards and they will accept it again pretty quick. They normally shy away from a 2-4 acre circle around a feeder after gunfire.


----------



## dukedog1 (Apr 3, 2012)

most of my cameras show hogs on the feeder anywhere from 12  at night to 5 in the morning. Most activity happens from 2 to 4. Run your camera for a few days. get a pattern and be prepared to sit late at night. red bull and coffee is your friend.


----------

